# HELP!!! i need to find a new home for nibbles



## Maddie_20 (May 29, 2006)

Hey everyone,

Sorry i haven't been around for a while but i need to find a new homefor my baby cause i have moved into a new place where they don'tallowpets and if we get caught having them then we could getinto alot of trouble.

I just don't want to have to give her to a shelter cause i want her toget a good home i love her but i just can't have her be here anymore.

So if you know anyone who lives in calgary that wants an adorable blackmini rex who loves people and can take her please contact me via email[email protected]or by phone at 360-6487 please let me know. 

Thanks guys

Madhura and nibbles


----------



## stopwarownarabbit (Jun 1, 2006)

I moved in to a new appartment three weeks agothat doesn't allow pets. Ah, well, too bad!! Just hide thelittle bugger. 

Hope everything goes well.


----------



## Tisha (Jun 1, 2006)

Our manager found out about Mr. Lola and let uskeep him for about a month until we "got rid of him"...what we did wastake him to my sister's house for a month, let everything calm downaround the apartments and then sneak him back into the house MissionImpossible style. You should've seen me with this 11 poundrabbit stuffed in my jacket at midnight sneaking into my apartment. haha

Since we are on the ground floor, and if the manager looks out hisliving room window he can see right into our front door, we make sureto keep the front door closed when Mr. Lola is roaming around.

I know that THE moment he finds out we're gonners...but until then...we'll keep hiding Mr. Lola and Sniffles.

Oh, but the manager lets us keep the Iguana...because he likes Iguanas...what's up with that?

Hope all works out for you!

~Tisha


----------



## Maddie_20 (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks Tisha,

Well i have found someone who is willing to take her to live on a farm,so that might be best for her I will still think about it because iwant her to be happy too. 

So hopefully it will all work out for the best

Thanks

Madhura


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 7, 2006)

That is good news.... thatyou found a new home for Nibbles.

Rainbows!


----------

